# I hate cats



## Randy (26 Sep 2006)

can anyone advise how to keep cats out of my garden. They seem to enjoy spraying and crapping pretty much where they like. Obviously a dog would work, but thats not a feasible option at this time!! The only thing that works for me at the moment is pegging stones and spraying with water, but that only gets rid of them when they're in the garden it doesn't keep them out!!


----------



## RainyDay (26 Sep 2006)

I don't suppose the option of getting your own cat is an attractive option for you? I've heard that leaving orange or lemon skins around will deter cats. There are also some commercial products - dunno how effective these are.


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 Sep 2006)

Cats in the garden 
Pesky Cats 

These previous threads may be of interest. Use  to safely remove offending felines.


----------



## liteweight (26 Sep 2006)

DrMoriarty said:


> Cats in the garden
> Pesky Cats
> 
> These previous threads may be of interest. Use  to safely remove offending felines.



Where do you dig up these things? If the cat lovers ever find out your identity...you're fecked!


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 Sep 2006)

...I _am_ a cat lover!


----------



## liteweight (26 Sep 2006)

DrMoriarty said:


> ...I _am_ a cat lover!



Then you should change your name to Dr. Strangelove! 

My mother used to hang plastic bottles filled with water. Apparently the cats don't like the reflection.


----------



## Randy (26 Sep 2006)

how about I just hang a cat??


only joking Dr Strangelove!!

I've tried Cattoff..its just cat! might try the waterbottles.......but I most certainly will not be getting my own moggy!!!


----------



## rgfuller (28 Sep 2006)

Supervalue were selling "Scent Off Gel" earlier in the summer.

[broken link removed]

There are a few other products on that website too.


----------



## liteweight (28 Sep 2006)

Do you see they've produced the hypoallergenic cat now? Roll on the days when they can breed one to carry it's own pooper scooper and bring the crap home with it!!!


----------



## Randy (28 Sep 2006)

Thanks, I tried one of those repellants before to no avail! Someone recommended that I leave out a saucer of milk and put some of the repellant into it..........apparently you'll never see the cat again!!!!


----------



## liteweight (28 Sep 2006)

My neighbour waits for them and then turns on the hose!! They never come back. Cruel but effective. Now they all come into my garden.


----------



## liner (29 Sep 2006)

A water pistol or a hose would be a non-harmful way of making the cat think that your garden is not the place to be.


----------



## liteweight (29 Sep 2006)

carto said:


> A water pistol or a hose would be a non-harmful way of making the cat think that your garden is not the place to be.



She has a power hose and waits till the water turns icy!


----------



## liner (29 Sep 2006)

liteweight said:


> She has a power hose and waits till the water turns icy!


Ok, in that case it maight be a bit uncomfortable for the poor kitty, but hopefully non-lethal !


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Oct 2006)

The_Banker said:


> Also, imagine the fun, sitting at your bedroom window, highly camoflauged, waiting...


----------



## Randy (2 Oct 2006)

Dr Moriarty, you should be careful using that catsuit as your camouflage...you might find all the local toms queuing up to have a go at you!!!!

I would also like to thank The Banker for the excellent suggestion and for taking time out from his busy schedule working Deal or no Deal!!!


----------



## liteweight (2 Oct 2006)

Sarah W said:


> I SO hope you come back as a cat in a future life......



If he does, he'll know all the tricks!


----------



## Dun (2 Oct 2006)

I heard that to get rid of cats put bottles full of water around the garden. It seems that the cats don't like the smell of stagnant water. Never tried it but could be worth a try


----------



## Petal (3 Oct 2006)

They don't particularly like vinegar either. Too strong for their sensitive noses. But don't go throwing it at them, that would be cruel, might work leaving little dishes with it around or spraying around the house/walls...


----------



## The_Banker (3 Oct 2006)

I see my tounge in cheek post about shooting cats has been removed by the moderator...
Can anyone give a reason why?


----------



## liteweight (3 Oct 2006)

The_Banker said:


> I see my tounge in cheek post about shooting cats has been removed by the moderator...
> Can anyone give a reason why?



Placard carrying cats protested outside his/her house!!


----------



## RainyDay (3 Oct 2006)

The_Banker said:


> I see my tounge in cheek post about shooting cats has been removed by the moderator...
> Can anyone give a reason why?


From our 



> The moderators don’t particularly enjoy editing offensive posts. They enjoy asking and answering questions as much as any other poster. Where we have time, we explain why we edit posts, but we do not enter into discussion on our editorial decisions.


----------



## sim1 (10 Oct 2006)

If anyone has a sure fire method (pardon the pun) I would also appreciate an answer. Whatever about the cats that may live in good homes near my house, the problem in my area are the feral cats that insist on mating (very loudly) and also use my garden as their toilet. Last week I had to borrow a pair of shoes from a girl I work with (I am also a girl) because one of my shoes was covered in cat s**t just walking to my bin and then to my car! What can one do...please help!


----------



## MargeSimpson (10 Oct 2006)

sim1 said:


> ...one of my shoes was covered in cat s**t just walking to my bin and then to my car!...


Cats bury their pee and poo! I have 2 cats, and have yet to step in anything they leave behind. They tend to use lose soil as their toilet. On the other hand dogs that use our garden just poop where ever they want. I found dog poop 1ft up a shrub last week and also just left on the open lawn.  Now I complained about that!


----------



## RainyDay (10 Oct 2006)

MargeSimpson said:


> I found dog poop 1ft up a shrub last week ... Now I complained about that!


You should be offering him to a circus...


----------



## ClubMan (10 Oct 2006)

How do you know it was dog poop!?


----------



## car (10 Oct 2006)

My father in law, a very creative man, swears by this method for keeping cats out of the garden.
Insert large screws or hooks an inch or 2 below the top of garden wall, then run 2 lines of fishing line (unfortunately called catgut) on these hooks.  It must come out 3-4 inches from the wall, it has to run right up to the house wall, has to go right round the garden, and must be tight as possible.  It creates an overhang that the cats find difficult to get past.


----------



## Seagull (11 Oct 2006)

MargeSimpson said:


> Cats bury their pee and poo! I have 2 cats, and have yet to step in anything they leave behind. They tend to use lose soil as their toilet.


Unfortunately our cats don't, and I regularly have to clean up behind them. For some obscure reason, they fancy a particular patch of the lawn.


----------



## Purple (11 Oct 2006)

MargeSimpson said:


> Cats bury their pee and poo! I have 2 cats, and have yet to step in anything they leave behind. They tend to use lose soil as their toilet. On the other hand dogs that use our garden just poop where ever they want. I found dog poop 1ft up a shrub last week and also just left on the open lawn.  Now I complained about that!


The cats where I live must have some sort of a union because none of them seem to bother with the cursory scrape over of grass or soil. They must not want to do "another man's job". The problem I have is that they seem to think it's my job and I don't want it!
Personally I wouldn't do it but I see no reason why a house owner who finds a cat pooing in their garden shouldn't trap the cat and have it put down (humanly, one sharp blow of a goalkeepers hurley or the like  ).


----------



## RainyDay (11 Oct 2006)

Presumably the same sharp blow of a hurley would be allowed for the dogs who defecate around our public parks every morning and evening (and the doggie owners)?


----------



## MargeSimpson (11 Oct 2006)

ClubMan said:


> How do you know it was dog poop!?


 OH MY GOD!!! It couldn't be, no way - it couldn't be!


----------



## Megan (11 Oct 2006)

Seagull said:


> Unfortunately our cats don't, and I regularly have to clean up behind them. For some obscure reason, they fancy a particular patch of the lawn.



Your cats must have had a bad mother. I heard a vet on the radio afew days ago saying that if kittens are not shown how to catch mice by their mother they will never catch mice. I wonder does the same apply re: doing their business.


----------



## liteweight (12 Oct 2006)

The mothers always get the blame.


----------



## Sarah W (12 Oct 2006)

sim1 said:


> Last week I had to borrow a pair of shoes from a girl I work with (I am also a girl) because one of my shoes was covered in cat s**t just walking to my bin and then to my car! What can one do...please help!



Why didn't you just clean your shoes?

Sarah


----------



## delgirl (12 Oct 2006)

I'm surprised at the animosity towards these beautiful creatures - particularly Dr. M's cat carrying tool .

For those of you who want to keep them out of your gardens  that does so without harming them.


----------



## ney001 (12 Oct 2006)

Nice one Delgirl - that's a good website!


----------



## liteweight (12 Oct 2006)

delgirl said:


> I'm surprised at the animosity towards these beautiful creatures - particularly Dr. M's cat carrying tool .
> 
> For those of you who want to keep them out of your gardens  that does so without harming them.



I have to say I laugh every time I think of the cat carrier!

The device above works on a radius of 8000 sq. ft. Will cat owners in the neighbourhood not wonder what the hell is wrong with their moggy as they're climbing up the walls??


----------



## Megan (12 Oct 2006)

Sarah W said:


> Why didn't you just clean your shoes?
> 
> Sarah


Thats the mother's fault. She never taught her/him how to clean shoes


----------



## Purple (12 Oct 2006)

delgirl said:


> I'm surprised at the animosity towards these beautiful creatures - particularly Dr. M's cat carrying tool .
> 
> For those of you who want to keep them out of your gardens  that does so without harming them.



I might get two and point one into my neighbours garden as well


----------



## delgirl (12 Oct 2006)

liteweight said:


> The device above works on a radius of 8000 sq. ft. Will cat owners in the neighbourhood not wonder what the hell is wrong with their moggy as they're climbing up the walls??


Better than a dirty great screw up the ........


----------



## liteweight (12 Oct 2006)

delgirl said:


> Better than a dirty great screw up the ........



But you don't want to give mixed messages....at least with Dr. Moriarty's device, the moggy would definitely get the point!


----------

